

Graph Visualization in Python - derrida
http://nodebox.net/code/index.php/Graph

======
est
Nodebox for Windows (using OpenGL+Pyglet)

<http://www.cityinabottle.org/nodebox/>

Nodebox 2 (Jython)

<http://beta.nodebox.net/>

------
d_c
<http://gephi.org/>

